# Benro heads



## maleek (Jul 18, 2014)

hello guys

this is my 1st thread.I will buy this tripod Benro C2692TB1 these made in china.the head in B1 , i wish to buy B2 or B3 from amazon will these heads mount on the tripod ? 

i wish to take B3, i have 6D with 70-200 2.8 II


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2014)

You can find used ones really cheap on ebay. the are junk and not worth $10. I have two that I won't sell and stick anyone else with them.


----------



## maleek (Jul 18, 2014)

;D ;D ;D

thanks i know it's not that good but that what i have , so these heads will work on this tripod will they fit right


----------



## brad-man (Jul 18, 2014)

maleek said:


> ;D ;D ;D
> 
> thanks i know it's not that good but that what i have , so these heads will work on this tripod will they fit right



They will fit fine. They both have a standard 3/8 inch mounting bolt/receiver. Do check out ebay for better prices on new Benro gear though.


----------



## maleek (Jul 18, 2014)

brad-man said:


> maleek said:
> 
> 
> > ;D ;D ;D
> ...



Thanks .... I will check on ebay for B3 or B2


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 18, 2014)

Which tripod are you referring to? I've seen lots of feedback from Amazon users complaining that heads will not fit on their tripod which has a 1/4 inch screw and was not intended to have a head attached to it.

You will need tripod legs, not a complete tripod that a camera mounts on if you want to install your own head.

I apologize if you already know this, but if not, you might be disappointed.

BTW, having a head that causes a expensive 70-200mm lens to flop over because it doesn't lock or hold its position might become a very expensive one if your lens flops down and takes camera with it onto the pavement.

The two that I have need to be tightened with a wrench to keep them locked in place.


----------



## sama (Jul 19, 2014)

Benro ball heads B1 B2 B3 are priced at around $95, $130 and $150 respectively on the Ebay. I am looking to find one used B2 or B3 for less but cant never find one. I have a B1 for 3 years now and find it very sturdy for loading a 7D with 24 105 and it is reasonably good for it's price. 
If you find one that needs to be tightened with a wrench, then it is certainly not a Benro.


----------



## Logan (Jul 19, 2014)

sama said:


> Benro ball heads B1 B2 B3 are priced at around $95, $130 and $150 respectively on the Ebay. I am looking to find one used B2 or B3 for less but cant never find one. I have a B1 for 3 years now and find it very sturdy for loading a 7D with 24 105 and it is reasonably good for it's price.
> If you find one that needs to be tightened with a wrench, then it is certainly not a Benro.



second that, i have the v2 head, never had it flop with a 70-200, and im not even close to using full force on the knob. how would you even tighten it with a wrench? a pipe wrench would crush the knob and theres no flats or anything.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Which tripod are you referring to? I've seen lots of feedback from Amazon users complaining that heads will not fit on their tripod which has a 1/4 inch screw and was not intended to have a head attached to it.
> 
> You will need tripod legs, not a complete tripod that a camera mounts on if you want to install your own head.
> 
> ...



You're quite thrifty. I would throw such heads away


----------



## maleek (Jul 19, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Which tripod are you referring to? I've seen lots of feedback from Amazon users complaining that heads will not fit on their tripod which has a 1/4 inch screw and was not intended to have a head attached to it.
> 
> You will need tripod legs, not a complete tripod that a camera mounts on if you want to install your own head.
> 
> ...



I will buy this legs Benro C2692TB1 ... It's come with B1 head , i thought i need to buy b2 or b3 to support my gear 

Or shall i switch to Induro bull heads and legs


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 19, 2014)

sama said:


> Benro ball heads B1 B2 B3 are priced at around $95, $130 and $150 respectively on the Ebay. I am looking to find one used B2 or B3 for less but cant never find one. I have a B1 for 3 years now and find it very sturdy for loading a 7D with 24 105 and it is reasonably good for it's price.
> If you find one that needs to be tightened with a wrench, then it is certainly not a Benro.



Both of them are definitely Benro. They might hold a 7D with 24-105, but no one needs a sturdy head to do that. 

He has a large lens, and the weight is the key.

Of course, you might not be able to get parts or get them repaired, I know a lot about tripod heads and have used and owned dozens of them. These turned out so bad that they almost put Benro out of business, and, many like me will never buy them again. Benro quickly stopped making them and came out with a improved version, but their refusal to service mine, or my two $400 Benro Tripods is a indication of what to expect should you ever have a issue.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 19, 2014)

i ditched the benro head and replaced it with a novoflex head not really a budget option but the combo works nicely


----------



## maleek (Jul 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i ditched the benro head and replaced it with a novoflex head not really a budget option but the combo works nicely



Which model will fit this tripod and handle my staff


----------



## ezpop (Jul 21, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sama said:
> 
> 
> > Benro ball heads B1 B2 B3 are priced at around $95, $130 and $150 respectively on the Ebay. I am looking to find one used B2 or B3 for less but cant never find one. I have a B1 for 3 years now and find it very sturdy for loading a 7D with 24 105 and it is reasonably good for it's price.
> ...



Dear Sir,

Appreciate if you would indicate the model of the 2 problematic tripod ballheads that you have had. If you don't mind, post a few pics to show the outlook of the specific ballheads so people could identify them and avoid buying/using them.

I quoted your comments on Benro brand tripod ballheads during my recent discussion with friends in my photography circle (mostly enthusiasts) and had a big fight with them when I defended your expertise opinion. I was, however, unable to support my argument with any substantial evidence. Friends bought their Benro stuffs from the Benro official websites and have got good to excellent customer support. They claimed that they've got reasonably fast response from the manufacturer and repair (in very rare case) was done efficiently.

Where can I find the history of Benro regarding their nearly out of business due to poor quality problem ?

Anyway, thanks for letting us know your experience in this regards. I also shared your pain paying hundreds of dollars buying ballheads that have to be tightened by a wrench. 

Thank you.


----------

